# Tellico Autumn



## natureman (Oct 30, 2016)

Everything is dried up in Ga so I had to go to TN to find some water.  Best viewed in HD and 1080p.

 <p><a href="https://vimeo.com/189472325">


----------



## carver (Oct 30, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## natureman (Oct 31, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 31, 2016)

Very nice!

I went up that way myself to see some foliage yesterday. It was interesting. Driving between Murphy and Andrews, NC the foliage was pretty nice. From Andrews to Robbinsville was ok, then on the Cherohala Skyway it was past peak. On the NC side there was still some color but starting to drab a bit, as we transitioned into TN to Tellico Plains, the trees were already bare for the most part.
Still a beautiful drive nonetheless!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## OneCrazyGeek (Nov 11, 2016)

Nice, very nice work.

Is this above the Water fall?


----------



## natureman (Nov 12, 2016)

Up and down the river from the Bald River falls.  Very low water conditions.


----------

